# Fought The Wind and Won



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Unloaded at the first spot spent a couple of hours there sloshing around in the wind and ended up with 6 of the smaller ones so we opted to load up the boat and try the next hole which was better for the wind. We ventured out a little farther than what we normally do and found some awesome ground with lots of structure and it wasn't long before the box was full. Turned out better than I thought for a 15-20 knot northwest wind.








Biggest 6 were all over 3 lbs.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job...nice flatties there


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You got skills man :bowdown I figured it would of been a big pond of dirty muddywater out there last night. You running HPS lights ?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG...Way to go on the kills. I got some crab meat stuffing!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

those are some big flatties on the tailgate...nice job man and thanks for sharing...when's supper?:hungry


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not sure where you go that makes it worth the drive to get them, but if you ever need another person, We haven't eaten fresh Flounder but one time this year and I want to say it was back in early April. Great job guys! With the price of fuel going down and your limits being filled, you can't beat that!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You are the flounder king! Nice ones too. :clap:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *murphyslaw (10/9/2008)*You got skills man :bowdown I figured it would of been a big pond of dirty muddywater out there last night. You running HPS lights ?


Yes, I run 4 wide angle,150 watt HPS with a 2000 watt Honda pushing them. As far as the water it wasn't anywhere near clear. It was just good enough that you could see fair in about a foot & half of water once the tidal movement subsided. Before that it was pure hell!!! :banghead


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good haul!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Like always, way to go!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (10/9/2008)*You are the flounder king! Nice ones too. :clap:clap


Yep. It looks like someone has stolen your title away from you DFA. :letsparty


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess 

WTG in the wind


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it just me or have the tide charts been missing their mark as far as the time of movement?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You are the man! How far off have the tide charts been lately? I noticed the same thing about a month ago. Keep up the good work and thanks for posting all of your reports and giving the rest of us hope.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Flounders!


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Some really nice Flatties there. Thanks for sharing.:clap:toast


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

NICE :clap :clap :clap


----------

